# Help! first smoke ever and it's  too salty..



## captain randy (Jun 8, 2015)

I posted in the fish forum yesterday but did not get a response..

I want to fire up the smoker and try this again, but I'm uncertain how I should adjust the recipe.

 I brined in the recipe below for 24 hours. Then let it air dry in the fridge for another 12 hours.

I fired up the propane smoker and loaded it with non soaked apple wood. I filled the water bowl with the brine. It smoked for an hour and 40 minutes at 225 degrees.













IMG_7750.JPG



__ captain randy
__ Jun 7, 2015






The Shark is the darker, thicker fish in the pic. It came out perfectly! The Cod and Haddock have good flavor, but are a little too salty. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you,

Randy

2 quarts water

1 cup granulated sugar

3/4 cup coarse kosher salt

1-1/2 tbls crushed black pepper

1 tsp granulated garlic

2 tbls Worcestershire sauce

1/4 cup brown sugar

4 bay leaves

simmer water at low temp

add all ingredients and simmer until dissolved

remove from heat, cool to below 40 degrees f

add fish, brine in fridge 24 hours


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 8, 2015)

Les Salt and rinse first, before cooking . . .


----------



## captain randy (Jun 8, 2015)

Thanks for responding.

I rinsed really well. I'll try cutting the salt by a 1/4 cup. That should fall in line with the 1 cup to 1 gallon rule.

Do you think brining for a couple hours opposed to overnight will help as well?


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jun 8, 2015)

That's a strong brine for 24h brine time.I only wet brined fish once and didnt like the result (salty and not the texture I expected).

I find dry brining easier and consistent. Takes a few hours.


----------



## dean shultis (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi Randy,

In my experience, brining shark is necessary to draw out the urea/ammonia, but I wouldn't brine cod or haddock.  Think of English fish & chips.  They typically use either of those fishes, but the only seasoning used is in the batter.   Great tasting fish don't need much help in the seasoning department, imo.

ps  If you live along the Gulf coast, try finding some dead black mangrove wood for smoking fish.


----------



## smokinadam (Jun 8, 2015)

Captain Randy said:


> Thanks for responding.
> 
> I rinsed really well. I'll try cutting the salt by a 1/4 cup. That should fall in line with the 1 cup to 1 gallon rule.
> Do you think brining for a couple hours opposed to overnight will help as well?


yes I would not do it for a day on fish. Way to easy for the salt to get in deep on softer meats.


----------



## sb59 (Jun 8, 2015)

For skinless fillets a 4hr brine should be all you need.


----------



## wade (Jun 8, 2015)

As mentioned above the fish was almost certainly in that brine for too long. I usually dry brine mine and it stays in contact with the salt/sugar cure for between 2-3 hours maximum

If you have not looked at this it may help you out

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/171886/comparison-of-salmon-curing-methods


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 28, 2015)

Randy,

IMO--The length of time in Brine depends on the thickness of the Fish pieces & the strength of your brine.

I explain that in my Smoked Salmon Step by Step (Below):

Link:

*Smoked Salmon*  

Bear


----------



## captain randy (Jul 6, 2015)

Thanks Bear. I found the link very helpful.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 7, 2015)

Randy, morning...    a fool proof method is equilibrium brining...    weight the fish and the liquid... add 2% salt and 1% sugar and spices...   for the liquid, I try to stay around 25% weight of the fish...  example: 4# fish 1# liquid... 5#'s of stuff needs 0.02 x 5 = 0.1# salt, 0.05# sugar....   refer for a day or 2...   impossible to over/under salt...   adjust salt% to your taste  after a trial run...  after brine, let sit in refer for a day or so to come to equilibrium in the meat...   cure can be added if long cold smokes are in the works at approx.1-1.5 grams per pound for 140-200 Ppm cure rate...


----------



## mummel (Jul 7, 2015)

I did salmon once and it came out waaay too salty too.  It has something to do with the way you brined it.  Too long?


----------



## daveomak (Jul 7, 2015)

mummel said:


> I did salmon once and it came out waaay too salty too.  It has something to do with the way you brined it.  Too long?



 I dry brine and wet brine my salmon all the time...  It never comes out salty....   I weigh the fish and weigh the salt...  that way, it can be left indefinitely in the brine....  no guessing....


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 7, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> I dry brine and wet brine my salmon all the time... It never comes out salty.... I weigh the fish and weigh the salt... that way, it can be left indefinitely in the brine.... no guessing....


That's true what Dave said.

If you go by the equilibrium method like Dave does, and use the proper amounts in the brine, it can't get too salty.

With the method I use you have to brine for the right amount of time---Longer for bigger pieces & shorter for smaller pieces, but I don't get any too salty either, because I'm careful to not brine anything too long. If I would leave small pieces in my brine as long as I do the bigger pieces they could be a bit salty.

Bear


----------



## mummel (Jul 7, 2015)

Does dry brining salmon work just ask well?  I've been dry brining all my meats lately, around 36 hours.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 7, 2015)

mummel said:


> Does dry brining salmon work just ask well?  I've been dry brining all my meats lately, around 36 hours.



Yes....  weigh the fish....  add 2-2.5% salt (depends on how much salt you like)... add 1% + sugar (depends on your taste also) and add spices for flavors...  garlic, onion, etc...
Then you can leave it for up to 3 days....  depends on the thickness of the fish...   Rinse in ice cold water for a few minutes,  I usually rinse for 2-3 minutes.... then dry....


----------



## mummel (Jul 7, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> Yes.... weigh the fish.... add 2-2.5% salt (depends on how much salt you like)... add 1% + sugar (depends on your taste also) and add spices for flavors... garlic, onion, etc...
> Then you can leave it for up to 3 days.... depends on the thickness of the fish... Rinse in ice cold water for a few minutes, I usually rinse for 2-3 minutes.... then dry....


Great info TY.  What about the weight to salt ratio for meat?


----------



## daveomak (Jul 7, 2015)

mummel said:


> DaveOmak said:
> 
> 
> > Yes.... weigh the fish.... add 2-2.5% salt (depends on how much salt you like)... add 1% + sugar (depends on your taste also) and add spices for flavors... garlic, onion, etc...
> ...





I don't understand your question....


----------



## mummel (Jul 7, 2015)

I read your comment as, 1lb of fish = 0.02lbs of salt correct? 

Does that same ratio apply to dry brining meat with kosher salt?


----------



## daveomak (Jul 7, 2015)

mummel said:


> I read your comment as, 1lb of fish = 0.02lbs of salt correct?
> 
> Does that same ratio apply to dry brining meat with kosher salt?




To make life easier....  get a grams scale...  1# = 454 grams.... 2% = 9 grams....   MUCH easier to figure...

Meat for smoking, BBQ'ing, etc....  2% is a good starting point....   Some bacon can have 2.5 - 3% salt....  I stick with 2% for my bacon....

You want to use the least amount of liquid possible and still do the job....   That increases the concentration in the liquid and forces the equilibrium process...

For curing meats, 3.5 - 10% salt can be recommended... depends on the recipe... always follow the recipe...


----------



## mummel (Jul 7, 2015)

Well I've been dry brining and just judging the amount of kosher salt with the eye. I wonder if I can put on a lot more. I will check to see what 0.14lbs of salt looks like (64 grams for a pork butt).


----------



## mummel (Jul 7, 2015)

Yeah that seems more than what I've been doing. It's about 4.5 tablespoons of kosher salt for a 7lb pork butt. 

So just add the 4.5 TBs of kosher salt and dry brine for 36 hours? The wash and add mustard + rub?


----------



## daveomak (Jul 7, 2015)

mummel said:


> Yeah that seems more than what I've been doing. It's about 4.5 tablespoons of kosher salt for a 7lb pork butt.
> 
> So just add the 4.5 TBs of kosher salt and dry brine for 36 hours? The wash and add mustard + rub?



I would add the salt, spices and wrap in saran... let sit in refer for a few days then smoke....  no rinse needed...


----------



## mummel (Jul 7, 2015)

Do you prefer dry or wet brines for fish?


----------



## wade (Jul 8, 2015)

I have always dry brined my fish but recently did a study of several wet brining methods from here. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/171886/comparison-of-salmon-curing-methods#post_1260136.

Even after trying all of these wet brining methods I have gone back to dry brining, as I find it gives a better result.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 8, 2015)

I prefer dry brined fish also....    same ratios....


----------



## mummel (Jul 8, 2015)

I've read that it does give a better result and plus, its MUCH easier than a wet brine.  Less hassle.  Dry brining all the way.


----------



## piratey (Jul 8, 2015)

I prefer dry brining for fish as well.  It really is much easier.


----------

